# Help With First Show Entry Please



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hi There,

Just sorting out the entry form for my first show with Kaspar and im getting rather confused. The entry fee seems to include 6 classes  I am going to enter him in the kitten class (number 53), so what are the "free classes" I enter him in? Do I have to pick from a certain section? Or have i misunderstood the entry form completely?? There are SOOOO many classes :001_unsure:

The schedule is here:

http://www.gccfcats.org/Schedules/CameoPewterSmoke13schedule.pdf

And the entry form:

http://www.gccfcats.org/Schedules/CameoPewterSmoke13entryform.pdf

Please someone explain this to me, in small, easy to understand words preferably :lol:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I only see Open and 2 classes, I would suggest 130 Maiden and 132 Debutante, any other classes are £4 per class


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you 

I must have got confused :lol: On the entry form it says "maximum of six classes for each exhibit" which seemed crazy but I assume it means 3 classes included in the first entry and then you can only enter a maximum of 3 more??

VERY confusing :lol:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Steverags said:


> I only see Open and 2 classes, I would suggest 130 Maiden and 132 Debutante, any other classes are £4 per class


That looks as good as any! Side or misc classes are good for sussing out which judges like your cat!!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

i too was given this advice


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Entry has been sent


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Which show is this?


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

It's the Cameo Pewter and Smoke Society!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know anything about showing but just wanted to wish you and your kitten good luck in your first show.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Good luck in your first show. I'd recommend only going for the free additional Misc classes and no more as it will just mean more handling and could be an added stress for your cat on its first outing.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I try to get a different judge for each class especially for Lola as she's been brought to be a breeding queen as well as a pet, and different views are always worth having.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> I try to get a different judge for each class especially for Lola as she's been brought to be a breeding queen as well as a pet, and different views are always worth having.


Until you get the judge changes and then find you have the same blinking judge for all your classes!!!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I entered the Debutante and Maiden classes. I didnt even look at the judges TBH, not that it would help anyway as i have no clue who any of them are :lol:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I really hope you do well!


----------

